# Ulster Bank sets aside €5m to cover mortgage review



## Black_Adder (12 Mar 2016)

From the Irish Times.

http://www.irishtimes.com/business/...s-aside-5m-to-cover-mortgage-review-1.2569949

I wonder if its enough?


----------



## corktim (13 Mar 2016)

Promising news! They don't have as big a book as AIB or BOI so maybe that's why the amount is lower but it's a start. I'm sure that they will still try to fight tooth and nail not to doright by their customers.


----------



## Sligolive (13 Mar 2016)

Is it strange that KBC does not seem to have referred to any provision in its 2015 investor update........does not sound as good for KBC customers relative to AIB  and Ulster Bank.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Mar 2016)

Does KBC publish accounts for its Irish operation? 

In the context of the Belgian owner's accounts, the figure would not be material enough to be disclosed.

Brendan


----------

